# Audacious - freeze i zawieszanie, pytanie do użytkowników

## pancurski

Do odtwarzania muzyki używam audaciousa, kiedy w portage była jeszcze wersja zdaje się 1.2 było wszystko OK.

Niestety obecnie dostępna jest albo 1.3 stable, albo z serii 1.4 testing.

Sprawdzałem wszystkie dostępne i w każdej dzieje się to samo. Po załadowaniu kawałka czy to jakiegoś wave, czy pls ze stacją radiową następują kilkunasto sekundowe zamrożenie programu, często zakończone totalną zwiechą i koniecznością killowania procesu.

Czy u was jest to samo ? Spotkaliście się z takim zachowaniem ?

----------

## munkifunek

U mnie audacious wiesza się jak otwieram radio nadające w aac.

----------

## Bialy

ja slucham tylko antyradia i tez mam zwiechy (to chyba jest aac)

----------

## munkifunek

Dokładnie, chodzi o Antyradio:D

To wypisuje w konsoli przy próbie otworzenia streaming'u:

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR: neon: neon.c:881 (neon_aud_vfs_fread_impl): Buffer underrun, trying rebuffering

 

----------

## pancurski

Jakiej wersji audaciousa i audacious-plugins używacie ?

----------

## Bialy

Ja najnowszej z potrage dla amd64.

Jak wroce do domu to podam dokladniejsze informacje.

----------

## munkifunek

audacious 1.4.5

audacious-plugins 1.4.4

----------

## d0b

Podpinam sie pod temat... ja mam 1.2 z portage i tez mam zwieche przy probie otwierania radia, obojetnie jakiego jak i mp3, muza gra ale program sie zwiesza i nic zrobic nie mozna... co to moze byc ??

----------

## Bialy

Ja mam:

```

media-plugins/audacious-plugins

     Available versions:  1.3.3

media-sound/audacious

     Available versions:  1.3.2

```

----------

## munkifunek

W audacious'ie 1.3.* nie było tego problemu jeśli dobrze pamiętam.

----------

## Bialy

Powiedz to mojemu odtwarzaczowi.

Zwiechy mam tylko jak chce odpalic radio internetowe.

----------

## munkifunek

A co Ci wypisuje w konsoli http://haker.nie-spamuj.eu/sql-injection.html  przy próbie otwierania??Last edited by munkifunek on Mon Aug 26, 2019 12:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bialy

Nic nie znalazlem.

----------

## Belliash

potwierdzam, ale to tylko na okres polaczenia i zabuforowania danych...

----------

## pancurski

Szukałem pomocy na forum audaciousa http://boards.nenolod.net/index.php

ale nie znalazłem nic co by rozwiązało problem.

W ciągu paru dni zrobiłem praktyczny przegląd i test odtwarzaczy. Wybrałem rhythmboxa, choć mpd + sonata też zrobił na mnie wrażenie, no ale poczekam na wersje mpd2.

Jak znajdziecie powód i sposób na likwidacje freeza dajcie znać.

----------

## garwol

wam tez audacious otwiera sie ladne pare sekund i zuzywa 70-80mb ramu?

----------

## Belliash

 *garwol wrote:*   

> wam tez audacious otwiera sie ladne pare sekund i zuzywa 70-80mb ramu?

 

otwiera sie <2s, klikam i mam...

uzywa niecale 24MB RAM

----------

